

Have police lost the ability to control the streets? - chadp
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1325401/8-arrested-600-Halloween-youths-cause-chaos-illegal-rave-central-London.html

======
dasht
It comes down to how widespread this kind of thing becomes (and the worse the
economy, the more likely to be widespread).

This is a bit like 1968 and around then: global, largely youth-based actions.
Police can respond to isolated incidents but not to lots of them at once or
all around the same time. A novel twist this time around is how many
municipalities are meanwhile firing cops because of the lousy economy.

------
chadp
If they can't control and protect private property from a group of ravers, how
are they going to protect the public and property from real criminals?

